

TuneTether - The Social Stereo - aaronsnoswell
http://tunetether.com/

======
aaronsnoswell
I participated in Startup Weekend University of Washington this weekend. My
team developed TuneTether - a working prototype of an app that lets friends
play back music in real time simultaneously across any number of devices. We
took out 2nd place and won bragging rights :)

We'll be looking at developing the prototype further and publishing a
completed app soon.

Feedback and comments welcome!

